# Use of my photo on ebay!!!



## Greenpaph (Dec 6, 2008)

I recently posted a photo here of Blc Malworth 'Orchidglade' FCC/AOS.
I went on ebay and found the photo being used by an ebay user called Buds and exotics:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cattleya-Orchid...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

I sent them an ebay message stating that I was not please with their using my photos without knowledge or at least recognition. They haven't responded in 2 days. The ebay item of Blc Malworth 'Orchidglade' FCC/AOS is still on for another day! 
I don't know what other recourse I have!? 

Any ideas!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 6, 2008)

Contact ebay! You agree to terms as a seller on photo useage, this individual as violated the terms, report them, that's the only why ebay knows & can remove the ad!


----------



## gotsomerice (Dec 6, 2008)

I always use watermark before I post any picture online.


----------



## Berrak (Dec 6, 2008)

Terrible - from now on I put a watermark with the same number combination
on all photos I publish.


----------



## P-chan (Dec 6, 2008)

That's bad...I would be a little miffed myself! Let us know how you make out.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 6, 2008)

don't know if the info in this link is still current but...
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5588&


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 6, 2008)

I notified ebay! Haven't heard anything!

Thanks to all!


----------



## Candace (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome the the club, Peter.ity: As for watermarks. If they're not registered by using a photo registration software, they can be deleted by the technologically advanced. But, it usually works. I "think" one of my older photos is being used right now on ebay as well. I believe it's a photo I used to have on my site, but I replaced it with another. It looks like the photo has been cropped removing my copyright info in the corner and effectively cutting off the bottom of the pouch of the orchid. I can't "prove" this one though, since I deleted my original and don't have it on my site anymore. 

Good luck, Peter. Hopefully they've learned not to do this again in the future.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> don't know if the info in this link is still current but...
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5588&



This is exactly what you have to do. To be really effective, you should also register and create a page on eBay. After that, it's a matter of emailing eBay if this happens in the future. You'll be guided through the process. The first time it's a big hassle, but not so bad after that.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2008)

Where are they located? One of our members could go and bust a cap in their @$$!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 8, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Where are they located? One of our members could go and bust a cap in their @$$!


:clap:ebay police!!! What a great prank!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey! Snitches get stitches! :fight:


----------



## Evergreen (Mar 9, 2009)

Didn’t want to create a new thread, but this guy on eBay is using photo of Phrag kovachii that Kyle posted on this forum If it was used with permission then never mind 
http://global.ebay.com/viItem?ItemId=140304871178


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 9, 2009)

hmmmmmm I have noticed he has used some of our pictures as well...

Check this out:

http://global.ebay.com/viItem?ItemId=140304875524

and then look at this:

http://www.orchidweb.com/detail.aspx?ID=760

Robert


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 9, 2009)

I had a grower friend tip me off to some "excitement" this week. He sells rupicolous "laelias" on eBay, so was looking around at other people's listings. He found my painting of my L. fournieri plastered on various sizes of light switch covers--a bunch of my other work used for this purpose as well, all taken off my web site of course. Fortunately I was able to handle the situation pleasantly, as is my inclination to do, but I did have my VeRO form ready to go. When people lift my work, they put it on manufactured stuff and sell it rather than paying usage like a lot of respectful people do who have some vague understanding of what goes into it. This is definitely the way to go though if people don't listen when you ask nicely: 
http://pages.ebay.com/help/community/NOCI1.pdf


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2009)

Some people have no ethics. And eBay doesn't really make it easy to address these infractions. But once you've gone through their hoops, it does seem to help.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 10, 2009)

Peter, I can trump your problem: I publish photos on the internet of orchids in the wild and if I include any hint on location when I come back the area has been stripped of the orchids. >:-(

Be thankful they only got the picture and not the plant.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 10, 2009)

Evergreen said:


> Didn’t want to create a new thread, but this guy on eBay is using photo of Phrag kovachii that Kyle posted on this forum If it was used with permission then never mind
> http://global.ebay.com/viItem?ItemId=140304871178



Thanks for bringing it to my attention, no, they didn't have my permission. However, the auction is over so I don't see much use in persuing it unless he uses it again.

Thanks!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 12, 2009)

TyroneGenade said:


> Peter, I can trump your problem: I publish photos on the internet of orchids in the wild and if I include any hint on location when I come back the area has been stripped of the orchids. >:-(
> 
> Be thankful they only got the picture and not the plant.



yes, posting locations can be bad; though if you really want to weed out the sticky fingered population you could post a native orchid 'site' that is located directly behind a hidden quicksand bed; a park ranger up north lamented to me that there was a spot with yellow ladyslippers way out in the middle of nowhere (but not far from the dirt road); once in a while shovel marks would appear and plants would be gone. he'd transplant some seedlings, and a few years later shovel marks would appear and plants would be gone. I told him that a few new seedlings and some land mines nearby might be a proper solution to the problem


----------



## emydura (Apr 27, 2009)

I just found my photo of my Paph dianthum being used by an EBay seller. It is a seller from Thailand so I would expect it would be difficult to do anything. What is worse is that the photo is helping to sell an illegally collected jungle plant.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Paphiopedilu...hash=item250413598388&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

David


----------



## Candace (Apr 27, 2009)

Not difficult, just time consuming. You have to fill out the paperwork on ebay. They'll pull the auction.


----------



## zapatitos (Apr 27, 2009)

well , I think Its just proud, I wouldnt get angry if someone uses one of my plants pics . I would get furious if someone uses on pic of me !!!!


----------

